# Nilfisk Or Karcher?



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I need to use up some Amazon vouchers, so what would people suggest from the following:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=power+washer

Not sure what to go for, used to think Karcher was THE big boy of power washers, but have seen Nilfisk being mentioned a few times.....

Or if anybody else could recommend any other washer from amazon :thumb:

Budget is open, around £100 but the cheaper the better!  :buffer:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nilfisk as they have metal pumps. Very important feature IMO.


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Nilfisk as they have metal pumps. Very important feature IMO.


I agree. Just one addition.. make sure you put brass fitting to your tap because my Nilfisk E140 blew the plastic one clean off. Its fine now with brass.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

hmm, i usually run the hose all the way from the back garden to the front - so how would the brass fittings fit?

All mine are plastic fittings at the mo.....


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Y15HAL said:


> hmm, i usually run the hose all the way from the back garden to the front - so how would the brass fittings fit?
> 
> All mine are plastic fittings at the mo.....


You can get brass fittings mate from any garden center etc. B&Q, Homebase. Just change the plastic ones. It might not happen with the 110/120... but with the E140.... the pull from the tap was tooooo much and cracked the plastic fitting (it destroyed 2 plastic fittings). Just take off the plastic fitting and take them to the hardware store with you so that you get the same type except in brass.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice one matey!

I'm leaning towards the 110 because its cheaper, only 59.99!

Should be good enough for car cleaning and patio cleaning surely?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want a Kärcher, go for the 6-series or higher, as they have metal pumps. If your budget is lower, go for a Nilfisk.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Y15HAL said:


> Nice one matey!
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 110 because its cheaper, only 59.99!
> 
> Should be good enough for car cleaning and patio cleaning surely?


Absolutely. I plumped for E140 simply because I saved some of my budget on what I thought I would spend on car mods. Originally I looked at the E120/130. So yeah, E110 should be fine. Let us know how you get on. It could be helpful to others.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't it the C series? i.e. C110/C120? I keep getting confused because others have mentioned the 'E' in other threads aswell....lol

I'll report back once i have purchased and managed to use the PW. Hopefully sometime soon if the bloody weather holds up!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've only had a Nilfisk so can't comment on the Karchers at all, but my C120 has been faultless up to yet. It provides plenty of pressure and with the 7m hose extension I can just set it up and get around the whole car without having to move the p/w which is nice.


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

Y15HAL said:


> Isn't it the C series? i.e. C110/C120? I keep getting confused because others have mentioned the 'E' in other threads aswell....lol
> 
> I'll report back once i have purchased and managed to use the PW. Hopefully sometime soon if the bloody weather holds up!


Hmmmm mine is an E series.... whats the difference?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Pressure Washer*

Gallon per minute (GPM) output is a far more important consideration than pressure when selecting a power washer for vehicle detailing

•	Nilfisk ALTO POSEIDON 2-19X - 1100 PSI (Chemical Injection) water flow 2.4 GPM
•	Karsher K5.93M - 1850 PSI (Chemical Injection) water flow 1.5 GPM
•	Cam Spray 1500A - 1450 PSI (Adjustable pressure, Chemical Injection) water flow 2 GPM

_These are only a few things to consider, check the individual specifications before you finally decide which to purchase_

Electric powered high-pressure washer's can be used everywhere that a normal mains pressure hose would be used, but you should take a few precautions with their use. Beware of forcing water into areas where it can't drain, and don't hold the nozzle too close to paint surfaces for as well as impact damage an excess of water pressure could damage paint surface, it can also remove stripes and vinyl graphics.

Be careful when working with the pressure hose nozzle close to the vehicle paintwork, or while working in confined places like engine compartments as it could recoil and cause impact damage, try to keep a three or four foot distance and use the wand at a 45 degree angle They are an ideal tool for the cleaning of fender wells and undercarriage, and for the removal of road salt from these areas.


----------



## RSsteveH (Apr 3, 2010)

*C - is Compact E - Excellent*

Its just the letter changes the higher up the series you go. Phew that was bugging me.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Matt, does the 7m hose come with it?

Steve, Dunno mate, you tell me!  - think i need to do MORE research!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The PW comes with a 6m hose, you can buy the 7m extension separately as I did.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Matt, But i think i'll give it a miss!

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/7-metre-extension-hose

Nearly the price of the washer itself!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The price of that has shot up! I only paid £29.99 inc. Vat for the extension hose!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bit late to this. I had an old entry model Karcher which lasted well over 10 yrs, I only replaced this a few months ago with a Nilfisk (C120.6) as it started the 'pulse of death'.
I can honestly say the Nilfisk is a great piece of kit and far more powerful than the equivalent priced Karcher I could have bought. I managed to get mine from Amazon for £89.99 with the patio cleaner, drain cleaner and other bits, but they've since increased the prices.
I'd say your best bet is the C110 at £59.99. It has a slightly lower flow rate, but I'm not sure you'd notice it unless putting the two machines side by side. Go on, click and add to basket :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You could always get the c120 from here. Also includes patio cleaner, and its the 3-6pc, which iirc, its the newer version?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

mattastra said:


> You could always get the c120 from here. Also includes patio cleaner, and its the 3-6pc, which iirc, its the newer version?


Amazon have the same one, (but also with a drain cleaning attachment...you never know when you might need it, as I recently found out :lol for £103.99 here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RSsteveH said:


> Hmmmm mine is an E series.... whats the difference?


bigger pump, higher flow rate probably steve. better for more regular use


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> You could always get the c120 from here. Also includes patio cleaner, and its the 3-6pc, which iirc, its the newer version?


i think that is, same flow rate, power etc so looks like a differnet body


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Nilfisk C110 ordered!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

Kev, your a super duper star with the help of your nilfisk videos i found out about lol. Thanks man, that helped me! Just bought and reserved my nilfisk c110, Gods grace that my store only had one left....just for me! Thank God for that lol.

Cheers kev for the nilfisk suggestion, looks like this will beat the daylights out of using my hose. But one thing, do i need any connectors for my hose for this? If i need like a brass fitting for my tap or something how much should one of them be? Thanks man


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Any links for the videos?

You may need brass fittings, but I'm
Going to try mine with the plastic ones, and then buy brass if needed from diy stores such as b&q, wickes etc or failing that, a local gardening centre!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for this thread guys... I've been thinking about a new pressure washer for weeks now as my Karcher is doing the pulsing thing... Only thing is i have a Karcher attachment for the foam lance and underbody lance... Are these easy to change?!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad the thread has come to some use! 

If you're thinking about getting a nilfisk, surely all you need is the correct kew/alto (i think) attachment, and you should be ready to go! 

I'm sure someone will come and correct me though!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Yes, all you need is the Nilfisk adaptor which most of the traders on here supply.:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Y15HAL said:


> Glad the thread has come to some use!
> 
> If you're thinking about getting a nilfisk, surely all you need is the correct kew/alto (i think) attachment, and you should be ready to go!
> 
> I'm sure someone will come and correct me though!


Yeh sent a message to Mark @ Autobrite and got it sorted.

Been looking at this one

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...a-pressure-washer/path/domestic-power-washers

We have an account with MachineMart with work so works out cheaper.... Would this be ideal for using every weekend to wash approx 3-5 cars?
As i've only had the Karcher approx 12months and it's dying


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Shortie, its probably worth looking at the 'E' series range, as i believe they are for more heavy duty work.....?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

videos:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2098449&postcount=36

all you need is a garden hose with a push and click hozelok type fitting, you should get an adaptor for this to fit to the PW in the box, although I now use a proper hozelok one as the supplied one was dripping water slightly. and it's a kew/alto lance fitting needed (easy to use, simple push and twist type fitting).

kev


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

nice one Kev, you da man!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Kev

Where can i get some of that AS Actimoose?

Don't think we've had a rep at the shop before.... Do i just contact AS?

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Kev
> 
> Where can i get some of that AS Actimoose?
> 
> ...


should be able get hold of your local rep via the AS section on here. some reps only sell actimousse in 25 litres iirc


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Which is the better buy then?

http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/prod...H2H8dJhMDKT24vncGLf!900720112?productId=66167

http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/product/productPage.jsp?productId=42634


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone?

I'm looking at buying this week ready for the weekend....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

E140 i'd say as its cheaper - does'nt appear to be any real difference between the two - same power, hose length, flow rate etc


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Silo said:


> Kev, your a super duper star with the help of your nilfisk videos i found out about lol. Thanks man, that helped me! Just bought and reserved my nilfisk c110, Gods grace that my store only had one left....just for me! Thank God for that lol.
> 
> Cheers kev for the nilfisk suggestion, looks like this will beat the daylights out of using my hose. But one thing, do i need any connectors for my hose for this? If i need like a brass fitting for my tap or something how much should one of them be? Thanks man


happy to help


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> E140 i'd say as its cheaper - does'nt appear to be any real difference between the two - same power, hose length, flow rate etc


Great... Thanks Kev

Guessing the extra's aren't really needed then?

Also, thanks for the advice on AS, managed to get hold of the local rep and is coming in on Thursday


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Great... Thanks Kev
> 
> Guessing the extra's aren't really needed then?
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice on AS, managed to get hold of the local rep and is coming in on Thursday


cool, btw tardis tar remover is worth a go too  
only if you want to give your patio a good clean or unblock a drain  patio attachment i got with my c120 is good though


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Just looked at the video's Kev - Looks like good stuff to me! Cant wait to get the nilfisk now!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Y15HAL said:


> Just looked at the video's Kev - Looks like good stuff to me! Cant wait to get the nilfisk now!


cool, thats with an extra 7metre hose extension too, no pressure loss that i can see


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cool, btw tardis tar remover is worth a go too
> only if you want to give your patio a good clean or unblock a drain  patio attachment i got with my c120 is good though


AS Actimoose on it's way next week...

next question tho... I've noticed people have said to get a brass fitting as the Nilfisk blows the plastic ones off... Now do i need one for the wall, one for the hose to connect to the wall, one for the other side of the hose that connects to the Nilfisk?

Will need to go out and get these... Just wanted to check how many i needed...

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Short1e said:


> AS Actimoose on it's way next week...
> 
> next question tho... I've noticed people have said to get a brass fitting as the Nilfisk blows the plastic ones off... Now do i need one for the wall, one for the hose to connect to the wall, one for the other side of the hose that connects to the Nilfisk?
> 
> ...


mines always been fine with plastic hozelok fittings on both end tbh


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Got the PW the other day, and was desperate to get out there to test it! 

So out i went connected it all up, but the pressure wasnt the best....i thought it might be because it was a cheap one.....but low and behold....i forgot to attach the front adaptor piece.....plugged it in, and BAM! The machine was producing some serious force! 

Overall, VERY happy with the product!

Thanks everyone for their recommendations!


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s. never had any issues with plastic attachments either!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What model did you get?


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

The C110.....i know i know, its basic......and low budget, but does a fab job! 

Also came with the patio cleaner attachement which i havent used yet....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The C110 is a good machine for the price:thumb:I have a E130 and its a beast:lol:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't imagine what that'd be like Ross! :O

Bet you can strip paint with it!!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Y15HAL said:


> Can't imagine what that'd be like Ross! :O
> 
> Bet you can strip paint with it!!


ive yet to see a pressure washer damage paint tbh, though they are very powerful i think they will only damage paint that is flakeing or in some kind of bad condition in the first place. I could be wrong, but your meant to hold the lance fairly close to the body for it to work proeperly anyway something like 8".

Just to mention i have the Nilfisk P150, 
10m rubber armoured hose, 
brass pump
150 bar
610 flow rate

Gotta say its a very good machine, just just for your knowledge i had a karcher, just a cheap one and it was fine so i cant say anything bad about them tbh, i got the Nilfisk because it was on sale for £175 so it was a no brainer


----------

